# Need help finding sausage casings



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Where can I find some sausage casings in the Milton area? Have called around and have not found any. What are you using for casings? We are going to grind up a hog this weekend and wanted to stuff and smoke some of it.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

If Academy doesn't have any, you can always get them Online.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

The Sausage Source online. They have everything.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/sausage-casing-144524


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/sausage-casings-help-murph-basazzchef-781


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

seems I got some from Basspro last year


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

BPS has them, but if you are going to do any decent amount of them, i would hit up amazon and get a full hank in a brine solution. you dont have to soak them or wash them as much.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Not in Milton, but I always get mine from "The Butcher Shop" at the intersection of Lilian Hwy and Fairfield in Pcola.


----------

